# Cruzer Classic Garage



## cruz (Nov 17, 2011)

Okay fellas, this is going to be my little corner of the world in this forum!!:thumbsup:

This is my build of the newly re-issued version of the AMT 1962 Tbird custom. I used nail polish for this one and clearcoated the decals with Testor's lacquer clear. Tires are resin and rims are turned aluminum. Pretty much out of box build, slightly lowered.

Hosted on Fotki
Hosted on Fotki
Hosted on Fotki
Hosted on Fotki
Hosted on Fotki
Hosted on Fotki
Hosted on Fotki


----------



## cruz (Nov 17, 2011)

This is more of the true color, purple is always a difficult color to shoot...

Hosted on Fotki


----------



## cruz (Nov 17, 2011)

Below is the link to the entire build....

http://public.fotki.com/MCRUZ1/1962-ford-thunderbird-pro/


----------



## Schwinnster (Sep 5, 2011)

That's one beautiful 'Bird Cruz! Looks like you had lots of practice doing the BMF. 

You're so right about the purple being hard to photograph...  usually shows up too blue-ish. Purple is my favorite color too. I had a bit of luck with my pics of my purple lead sled-- I usually edit my photos in the _'HP Image Zone'_ that's on my computer. There's a _'Special Effects' _section there, where I can apply a _'Sepia'_ tone to the photo. Really helped my purple lead sled look more like the actual color.

Love the detailing on your T-bird. Haven't seen a washer fluid 'bag' like that for years!


----------



## cruz (Nov 17, 2011)

Schwinnster said:


> That's one beautiful 'Bird Cruz! Looks like you had lots of practice doing the BMF.
> 
> You're so right about the purple being hard to photograph...  usually shows up too blue-ish. Purple is my favorite color too. I had a bit of luck with my pics of my purple lead sled-- I usually edit my photos in the _'HP Image Zone'_ that's on my computer. There's a _'Special Effects' _section there, where I can apply a _'Sepia'_ tone to the photo. Really helped my purple lead sled look more like the actual color.
> 
> Love the detailing on your T-bird. Haven't seen a washer fluid 'bag' like that for years!


 Thanks my friend, if you notice, I did try to kinda make some pictures look a little more purple than others by playing with the overall color effect on my computer but I still didn't succeed much. Oh well, it's not that bad....


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

I have never been one for a shot posts here, As most can contest on this section of hobby Talk my friend,..lol...But there are just so many new post these past few weeks, and months ,as well as MORE and MORE EVERY DAY coming in quicker and quicker, Its hard to keep up is all, I cant even tell you HOW SLOW it has gotten at times out here as well to see it this way now, But it is nice to see ALL THIS NEW activity as well, So don't get me wrong, "IT'S GREAT"....So along with Moe, and (SW) john, and charger (Mo) I'm sure you will have fully been welcomed to this point with out my assistance as well here now.....

And this is a Very nice Build ONCE AGAIN Mister Cruz, LET ME just add that point, and I would just like to Extend my hand of welcome as well by the way, along with all the others to this point, as well as tell you This Hole Idea of a Single Garage Build Post to KEEP IT ALL in one show case in Not only a GREAT idea its One of a many great Ideas from the Chairmen of the board of this site, a great man in his own right,....Mr Pete McKay, ....I mean Those 12,000 + views on this ONE thread alone, are No accident my friend, He has a great Respect leave for years out here and this was TOTALLY his idea from the start to do it this way, As well as some of my additions and reason for supporting it to see it come about Alone with all the other builders Making it happened as well..

There where many reason for doing so, To many to catch you up on at the moment mister Cruz, But let me just tell you as well if I may, There is Much history here as you could imagine, and None of it will be easily explained off the bat, BUT fell free to add your own history as well now, and Ask any questions you may have in the matter, and WELCOME ABOARD DUDE, you are indeed a Great Builder, and with many talents in this field to boot, There will be NO REAL NEED to prove that to us, We can all see that IN YOUR BUILDS so far, and I'm sure we will keep seeing those talent as well in time,.....So We look forward to seeing your builds now in time,..And FELL FREE to (I'M) me if these are any questions on Whose who and what's up with them as well out here, if that even matters to you by the way, But If its just the builds, then THE DOOR IS WIDE OPEN in that field, PLEASE enjoy are Hospitality and try and KEEP showing all of use what your already doing RESPECT is give to those Who Respect others......"THINK YOU for reading my Boring and rater Lengthy post as well......





*Ian Anderson*


----------



## ewaskew (Nov 16, 2011)

Very nice build man.
The paint look's real good.
Earl


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

OH MY LORD..........that T-Bird is freakin' AWESOME MAN! What a paint job. I wish I could paint the nicely.


----------



## glusnifr (Jan 1, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL, great job .that color pops 

jim


----------



## 440 dakota (Feb 23, 2006)

wow thats really nice,great job


----------



## s.moe (Jul 18, 2011)

cruz.....Your '62 T-Bird....look's Great,, Love the Paint and Scallop's......:thumbsup:..
Your BMF work, look's great as well......And you say the rim's are,, Turned Aluminum ??? Did you have them done,, Do them yourself,, Or buy them already done ???

MOE.


----------



## cruz (Nov 17, 2011)

Thanks Moe, those rims are by Bob Dudek, he is a club member who shows up once in a while at the monthly meetings and shows and sells them. They don't last long, people buy his stuff very quick!


----------



## s.moe (Jul 18, 2011)

Thank's for the Info on them....cruz.......And I can see why they go quick.....Their Awesome.....

MOE.


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

Simply amazing!!! How did you get the black/gray mixed finish on the bottom and the carbs?


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

AWESOME!! Very Larry Watson-ish paint beautifully executed!

Thanks for sharing!

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## cruz (Nov 17, 2011)

harristotle said:


> Simply amazing!!! How did you get the black/gray mixed finish on the bottom and the carbs?


Thanks guys, the black/gray mix is a washing and dry brushing technique I perform on small parts.


----------



## cruz (Nov 17, 2011)

Another one of my builds....:thumbsup:

Hosted on Fotki
Hosted on Fotki
Hosted on Fotki
Hosted on Fotki
Hosted on Fotki
Hosted on Fotki


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

I've always like this body style of Ford. Those mags and wide whites really set it off with that color of red. Nice ride. I really dig it!

Mo


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Man you sure can Paint Cruz, as well as build,...No doubt about that..




*Ian*


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

cruz said:


> Thanks guys, the black/gray mix is a washing and dry brushing technique I perform on small parts.


If you wouldn't mind sharing, I'd be curious to learn how to carry out this technique.


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

Where did the wheels and tires on this beautiful Ford come from?

Mo


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

By the way, the Starliner is beautiful! Your builds are true masterpieces.


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

Wow, another of my favorite kits that I haven't built. After seeing your build, it would probably be better to print your pics of and put them on my shelf. That is just beautiful. :thumbsup:


----------



## cruz (Nov 17, 2011)

Thank you guys, the tires and wheels are from a company called Modelhaus, very good resin company with a great reputation with products and services. Below is the link to their site!

http://www.modelhaus.com/

The technique for drybrushing is accomplished by dipping your airbrush lightly in paint, take off most of the paint on a piece of paper and just lightly pass over the part making sure that only the high areas are painted. Takes a little practice but overall is pretty easy. This is usually done after a "blackwash" which is just thinly and watery mixed paint that will flow into all the crevices of the part.


----------



## cruz (Nov 17, 2011)

'66 GTO

Hosted on Fotki
Hosted on Fotki
Hosted on Fotki
Hosted on Fotki
Hosted on Fotki
Hosted on Fotki


----------



## cruz (Nov 17, 2011)

Hosted on Fotki


Link at bottom for the work in progress

http://public.fotki.com/MCRUZ1/66-gto-project/


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

Dude, that is absolutely amazing!


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

All three are fabulous builds Cruz. The GTO is my particular favorite as my uncle and his father owned a, now defunct brand, Pontiac dealership in Wyandotte, MI from the '40s until my uncle sold it in the '80s. You make the cars look absolutely real and the extra detailing makes them absolutely stand out. I am curious, do you ever enter contests and if so how have you done? Again, beautiful job on all three.

Bob K.


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

How about that green Merc that is in the background of picture number 24???:thumbsup:


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

On your Fotki, the GTO build, Page 6, the first two pictures, is that the floor mats you are making?

Mo


----------



## cruz (Nov 17, 2011)

Thanks guys! Yes, those are floor mats I was simulating, they are pretty easy to make! Yes, I do enter contests but I go to have fun and share with the guys, that's what it's all about!:thumbsup:


----------



## s.moe (Jul 18, 2011)

Cruz.......Was out of town for the Holiday,, Was just checking in on everyone's build's........As alway's....Your Starliner and GTO, Are two more Great build's my friend.......Like the "fake" sidepipes and the Fat whitewall's on the FORD,, And the great detail work on the GTO's Interior...Especially the Cuban flag hanging fron the miror.....
Both of them have great paint job's and a nice choice of color as well.....:thumbsup:

MOE.


----------



## cruz (Nov 17, 2011)

s.moe said:


> Cruz.......Was out of town for the Holiday,, Was just checking in on everyone's build's........As alway's....Your Starliner and GTO, Are two more Great build's my friend.......Like the "fake" sidepipes and the Fat whitewall's on the FORD,, And the great detail work on the GTO's Interior...Especially the Cuban flag hanging fron the miror.....
> Both of them have great paint job's and a nice choice of color as well.....:thumbsup:
> 
> MOE.


Thank you, it's the Puerto Rican flag.....


----------



## s.moe (Jul 18, 2011)

Cruz......Sorry about the mix-up on the Flag,, There.................Never was good at Identifying Countries by thier Flag's........Guess that's why I'm a model builder, Insead of a Diplomat of Foreign Affair's........:lol:
Hope there was no Offence Taken to you or your Heritage.......

MOE.


----------



## cruz (Nov 17, 2011)

s.moe said:


> Cruz......Sorry about the mix-up on the Flag,, There.................Never was good at Identifying Countries by thier Flag's........Guess that's why I'm a model builder, Insead of a Diplomat of Foreign Affair's........:lol:
> Hope there was no Offence Taken to you or your Heritage.......
> 
> MOE.


You don't have to apologize for that my friend, not much difference between us and them, I personally don't look at colors myself!!:thumbsup:


----------



## cruz (Nov 17, 2011)

Revell '71 Hurst Olds!!!!

Hosted on Fotki
Hosted on Fotki
Hosted on Fotki
Hosted on Fotki
Hosted on Fotki


----------



## cruz (Nov 17, 2011)

Hosted on Fotki
Hosted on Fotki
Hosted on Fotki
Hosted on Fotki


Link at the bottom for the entire build!!!

http://public.fotki.com/MCRUZ1/hurst-olds-project/


----------



## 440 dakota (Feb 23, 2006)

absolutely stunning !!!!! the only thing that could possibly make it better is Linda Vaughn sitting in the back


----------



## s.moe (Jul 18, 2011)

cruz.....All I can Say is "Awesome"........As alway's Great Workmanship....Way to many cool thing's to try to list on this build......:thumbsup:

MOE.


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

440 dakota said:


> absolutely stunning !!!!! the only thing that could possibly make it better is Linda Vaughn sitting in the back


I told Linda what you had said, she said she is perfectly happy right here with me and doesn't want to leave! :woohoo:


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

That is a VERY nice model, nice shine on the paint, good decal work, bare metal foil, slightly used engine look, dirty battery, all the correct wiring, even the alternator is wired! VERY nice work indeed!

But Linda still doesn't want to leave my side! :thumbsup:

Mo


----------



## cruz (Nov 17, 2011)

Just finished this baby last Sunday!!!

Hosted on Fotki
Hosted on Fotki
Hosted on Fotki
Hosted on Fotki
Hosted on Fotki


----------



## cruz (Nov 17, 2011)

Hosted on Fotki
Hosted on Fotki
Hosted on Fotki


----------



## DOM-19 (Mar 12, 2002)

Cruz, trying to purchase a new camara your pictures are so clear what are you using & are you using a tripod to hold camara or what--dom


----------



## cruz (Nov 17, 2011)

It's actually ironic and funny you are asking me this, I am currently working to get this model in a magazine and they tell me I still have to work with the sharpness of these pictures for me to have a chance to get them published.

I use an 8.0 megapixel Sony camera, nothing special, just your regular point and shoot. I have it at the highest setting for clarity. Some of the things I have learned is to make sure I have enough light and that the actual background is always clean, it helps keep your eyes on the subject. A tripod is always a good idea and in some shots here I did use mine but for the most part, I just held the camera in my hands. I also had it set to macro. I am not an expert in photography but if you follow those simple steps, you will be on your way to better pictures.:thumbsup:


----------



## DOM-19 (Mar 12, 2002)

You have to work on sharpness -wow- looks pretty good to me , thanks for the info ,i think i will go to a camara store let them tell me what they think & then go from there --when you you go to walmart - best buy -staples -there is no one there who is a camara expert -so you eiether buy what they tell you ,or go there knowing what is best for "closeups" ==dom


----------



## CorvairJim (Dec 16, 2011)

This is the best one of these big beauties I've seen yet. I just got one in a swap a couple of weeks ago and I'm looking forward to building it once my backlog of committed builds gets cleaned up. I'm planning on Aztec Copper outside, but I'm undecided on the interior color.


----------

